# comment synchroniser iCal sur 10.6 avec iCloud ?



## bacman (18 Octobre 2011)

tout est dans le titre
j'ai migré mes machines secondaires (en 10,7) sur iCloud 
mais je suis resté en 10,6 sur ma machine principale sur laquelle
mon calendrier ne synchronise plus avec les autres machines et Iphone, ipad
y-a-t'il une solution?
par contre la messagerie mobile me fonctionne toujours


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2011)

dans l'une des discussion "migration mobileMe > iCloud"
j'ai donné les quelques indications que j'ai pu glaner donnant les serveurs à utiliser pour configurer iCal de SnowLeopard pour qu'il se synchronise avec les calendriers migrés vers iCloud

(NB: je n'ai pas testé moi-même car je n'ai pas encore demandé cette migration)

voilà, c'est là (à partir du message #8)

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/migration-mobileme-icloud-870442.html

Je note que du côté de Mail, sur le Mac sous SnowLeopard, tu as toujours accès à ton compte @mac.com sans avoir rien changé à la configuration. Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle car c'était l"une de mes grosses craintes que de perdre l'accès à mes comptes @mac.com et @me.com (mes Macs devant rester sous 10.6) une fois la migration vers iCloud faite


----------



## bacman (18 Octobre 2011)

merci beaucoup   r e m y
je regarde ça
pour mail de mobile me, ça coince de temps de temps mais globalement ça fonctionne


----------

